# Petzl Tikka Plus vs. PT Aurora?



## r2 (Jul 22, 2003)

Can anyone compare these two headlamps? Brightness and battery life are important, but so is overall build quality, switch quality, waterproofing, comfort, etc. I'm probably going to get one or the other, but not both. They seem very similar in a lot of ways. Does anyone have both that can offer a comparison?

- Russ


----------



## cave dave (Jul 22, 2003)

I have heard of problems with the Aurora switch coming off/breaking.

I own an Aurora and have played with the Tikka plus, and like the Tikka better. 

The Tikka+ has 4 LEDs but Im not sure if its brighter.
The tikka does not have a water proof gasket though that may not matter in the real world.
I say play with both and decide.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 22, 2003)

The rubber cover of the switch came off my Aurora, and the little tiny piece of plastic came off. I found both and was able to put it back in so that it works just fine. The switch is now held in with some duct tape.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 22, 2003)

I just went through this myself and ended up with the Black Diamond Moonlight.

This is going to sound like an advertismesnt ripped off some webpage, it's my own words though.
The Moonlight's electronics are redesigned for 2003. Instead of playing the game Petzl did and adding another model they just give you more for the same price. The old Moonlight switched on and off. The new Moonlight switches on and has 3 brightness modes + blink. I recently used it on a scout camp and found it to be a fantastic light. The batteries go in a compartment on the back of the headlight (IE that rests at the back of your head) and then a thick cable carries power to the electronics and LEDs at the front of your head. To switch on you press a small button on the bottom of the headlamp. It is a reverse clickie--ie once you have it on pressing the switch half way causes it to turn off. This is how you change modes, by turning the light off and back on quickly. It sonuds odd but I actually really like it. From off the light always starts in 'on' and then you just quickly activate the switch half way for dim or dimmest. The nice thing about this is it's easy to switch back to the brightess setting, you just hold the button half way down for about 3 seconds and when you let go the light thinks it has been switched completely off and back on so it comes on at full brightness. The only bad thing I guess is that if you turn the light all the way off and then, for some reason, need it back on within 2-3 seconds it will come back on but at a dimmer setting. The LEDs are dimmed by using PWM so you get a fun ultra-fast strobe effect when they are dimmed. I don't know how battery life is but I got a week of playing with the light at home plus a week of using it several hours a night in and am still using the same set of batteries.

The light easily ajusts up and down which I found nice (Ajust down to the perfect angle to eat in the dark, up to walk on paths, etc.). Because the batteries are on the back of your head there is little weight on your forehead and the light itself doesn't bounce around a lot. 

On the camp I had my Arc AAA, McLux, Energizer Folding LED light, $2 Radio Shack Flouressent light, Brinkmann Legend LX and my Surefire G2Z--the Moonlight was used for 99% of my lighting. Even if I needed a light in the middle of the night to check the zipper on my sleeping bag or something it was easier to grab the moonlight and switch it on than to pull my Arc out of my pocket and twist it on.

For $30 I feel the light is a steal. I was actually able to get mine for $20 on sale at the Black Diamond store. Black Diamond is a local, employee owned company thats in it for the love of sport--not for money, and it shows in their products which they stand behind 100% 

PS--It's 4 LEDs and I forgot until after I posted, but currently (As of July 22 2003) my avitar pic is actually a pic of me wearing the moonlight.

PPS--Larger version of that pic


----------



## r2 (Jul 23, 2003)

The Black Diamond Moonlight is a bit heavier and not waterproof. The Tikka+ isn't waterproof, either, which seems like its only disadvantage. I've read several reports of the Aurora breaking (switch and battery holder) but it's the only one of the three that claims to be waterproof (which is important in England).

It sounds like the Moonlight is pretty similar overall to the Tikka+ in terms of features and utility. It has the overhead strap and the batteries go on back, but otherwise they are quite similar. Was there anything about the Tikka+ and Aurora that put you off?

- Russ


----------



## Saaby (Jul 23, 2003)

Check your lights again, the Tikka Plus and Aurora both store their batteries *in* the light. While this didn't neessarily put me off, I prefered the batteries in back. The other thing was there is suposedly a Black Diamond Moonlight _Pro_ that is identical to the normal Moonlight only it takes 3 *AA*s instead of 3 *AAA*s. It looks like this model was released early by accident, sold for about a week, and then pulled. I did not find the Pro model at the Black Diamond factory store nor did I find it at REI. I did not have time to wait for an internet order to come in. 


About the waterproofing on the Black Diamond, on the LED part there is a thick rubber gasket (Similar to EternaLights) so no watter is getting in there, where the electronics are. The battery compartment is a 2 part clamshell design. A piece of rubber press-fits onto the plastic shell the batteries go in. I suppose you couldn't go swimming with this headlight but it's more then adiquite for a light rain (If water does get in to the batteries will it really hurt anything?) and if you're concerned you could easily tuck the battery compartment under a hat, or if you're *really* concerned you could replace the battery compartment and cable with a longer cable which would allow you to store the batteries in your pocket. This would, of course, add to overall weight.


----------



## r2 (Jul 23, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Saaby said:*
Check your lights again, the Tikka Plus and Aurora both store their batteries *in* the light.

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought that was what I said--the moonlight is similar to the other two except for its overhead strap and detached battery compartment. Perhaps I wasn't clear.

I do favor AA over AAA generally since they cost the same (AA are often less) and have tripple the capacity plus AA lithiums are available should the circumstances call for it. Wearing the batteries on one's head makes the AAAs a compelling choice, however.

The waterproofing issue for me is a general principle. Part of the reason I pay extra for high quality lights is the reliability. That's the main thing that attracts me to LED lights over incandescents. The backup for my headlamp is likely to be a handheld light, not another headlamp. It will work in an emergency, but I fully expect it to run without problems for the duration of my hike/trip. It's different from even a Surefire E2 (as an example) where I expect the light to be reliable, but I also expect the bulb to burn out once in a while so I'll carry a spare lamp. If I get a headlamp that I expect to fail occasionally in heavy rain or something like that, then it's a qualitative difference in value to me. All the lights I use outdoors (which is pretty much all of them) have to be able to survive a dunk and heavy, sustained rainfall. Otherwise I've just got to back it up with something else that can, and I might as well just start with the backup. To me, it doesn't really matter where I am. When I lived in Utah, I tended to hike and play near/in water to escape the heat (I lived in St. George) and then I moved to Boston and now England where the heat is less of a problem but the water is more present.

I appreciate the info on the moonlight. I think I'm still leaning toward the Aurora or the Tikka+. On my head the weight seems really important, and the moonlight is around 50% heavier. I'm afraid that the question may be settled in the end by availability, but it's nice to at least pretend that all the choices are equally accessible. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

- Russ


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jul 23, 2003)

The original Tikka will stand up to prolonged use in heavy rain (tried it on the bike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif ), but the batteries can get a bit damp.

Ordered a Zipka plus at the local outdoor shop, only have to wait two more weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Lurker (Jul 23, 2003)

I was reading recently either here or on one of the flashlight review sites (sorry, I can't remember now) that someone did a light meter comparison between the Aurora and Tikka Plus and the Tikka Plus is indeed about 1/3 brighter when both are on high, so the LEDs are driven about the same and the extra LED in the TP adds up to more total light. 

I would also assume that the added brightness of the TP would help compensate for lower voltage if you wanted to use NiMH batteries.

I was just about to get an Aurora, but now the TP looks like a better overall package to me. I can't comment on waterproofness or durability, but the REI website descripes the Tikka Plus as having "Water-resistant construction for full-on reliability in inclement weather." [edit: this may be a slightly ambitious claim, see my post below]

Probably either one would be a good bet and I noticed that REI-Outlet.com has Aurora cosmetic seconds on sale for $20, so if you are looking for the best value, that is probably it. The TP is $35 at REI.com.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 23, 2003)

OH! I thought you were saying that the Tikka Plus and the Moonlight were similar...ok...


(30 minutes later)

I just did a water-proof test. Not that this will change your decision Russ--but it will possibly help somebody that brings up this thread 6 months from now.

I showered with the headlight on. This included standing for several minutes under my 2.5 gallon per minute Speakman shower head (Do you have one? They're wonderful.) 2.5 Gallons per minute is a heavy rain is it not? Anyway after about 5 minutes of standing, getting tons and tons of water on the battery compartment and a little on the head the light still functioned properly. This is when I realized that the weak point of the light is on the underside of the head where the screws and button are. I held the light with the head up-side down in my hand, effectively submerging it. This will never happen when the light is on your head because rain hits the top and rolls off the sides, never reaching the bottom. Anyway, after holding it there for a bit I flipped it back over and it still worked fine. Next I did the same thing only I operated the button while the light was under water. Ah, Achilles heel exposed! There is a piece of rubber on the button that works well to keep water out...as long as you don't press the button. Pressing the button while the light was held under running water allowed water to get into the electronics. The light still turned on and off, but the internal short was enough to somehow make it impossible to choose what mode the light functioned in. As long as you left the light on it would stay in the same mode, but turning it off for more than 2 seconds and then turning it on proved to be a crap shoot. Sometimes I'd get full brightness, sometimes I'd get dimmed, and sometimes I'd get blink.

My conclusion? Waterproof on your head under heavy rainfall. Waterproof under water (Don't know if it floats--this is the next test)...but not waterproof if you try to turn it on or off while submerged.


----------



## paulr (Jul 23, 2003)

These lights sound nice but awfully expensive. The $20 or so that the Aurora sells for is about the max I'd pay for an LED headlamp that I'd rarely use. But the Aurora now doesn't sound all that well made, and the Petzls cost quite a bit more.

Why aren't there more cheap headlamps around? And why do they have all these waterproofing problems, when there's so many submersible handheld lights available? 

I'm leaning towards just trying to rig a small handheld light as a headlamp, with a Nighteze-like headband or just a baseball cap clip.


----------



## r2 (Jul 23, 2003)

Ryan, now you are just going and making things difficult. Here I was with my mind made up, a nice moral stance to lean on, and you've gone and messed that up. *sigh* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I guess I should know by now that CPF rarely makes decisions easier--it just presents more possibilities.

- Russ


----------



## pedalinbob (Jul 23, 2003)

just a quick response here: i havent had any problems with my Aurora. used it quite a bit. dont notice any flickering. bright, simple, light. comfortable. love the dimmability.

a real bargain, and PT stands behind their stuff.

Bob


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 23, 2003)

FWIW to everyone here:

I just bought a Zipka+ from County Comm. They're selling them for $32 to us CPF people for a limited time. Check out the dealers section for more info.


----------



## paulr (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah, that's a good price, but way more than I'd want to spend for an unregulated 5mm light even with 4 leds. Come on, the thing is just a PT Attitude with a headstrap, and the Attitude is already overpriced at $15. I think I'll try a DIY sometime.


----------



## Saaby (Jul 23, 2003)

PS--Took light apart, dried electronics, working fine now.

PPS--It may have just been the stupid display, but at REI I found the butotn on the Aurora hard to press with no tactile feedback. Just mash some soft soft rubber and hope it worked.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Saaby,

I agree with you about the Moonlight. I've had one a couple years, and I love it. Nice ergonomics, with no spill onto your glasses like the Aurora or Tikka. I even modded one to use a 3AA BD Lunar battery compartment in place of the AAA one.

You're right about it being easy to turn up and down. The whole headpiece is shaped like a flap that you can grab easily and move up and down. The switch is in just the right place, with a nice solid clickie feel. The headpiece folds up, protecting the switch from turning on, and it then fits in your pocket slimmer than the Aurora or Tikka. And I love that beefy aluminum screw. It may be overkill, but it gives it a solid feel. The light also looks really cool when you're wearing it - like the mother ship from zeta reticuli coming in for a landing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif:

The one thing I always wanted it to do was dim. Now it looks like I'll get my wish. I went to EMS earlier, but they only have the older models. So I guess I'll have to try the web. I can't wait. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Lurker (Jul 24, 2003)

I examined a Tikka Plus really closely yesterday paying attention to the waterproofness. The sealing was less than expected based on REI's description of weatherproofness. There is no gasket between the two halves of the case, so that joint is likely to let some water, even rain water, inside the battery compartment. Also the latch that opens the battery compartment would also probably leak a little into the battery compartment, so there does not seem to be an easy way to add some water resistance yourself.

On FlashlightReviews.com, they state: "Water resistance is slightly better than in the original versions. They are advertised as H2OK, meaning they can get wet and should still work even if damp inside. Simply open, remove the batteries, and allow to dry if they get wet. Salt water inside the case requires that they be flushed with fresh water first before allowing to dry." 

So I guess water gets into the battery compartment, but does not get into the electronics. I guess that is OK for short-term use in the rain, but requires added maintenance to prevent long-term corrosion inside. Definitely a step below the Aurora, which is sealed with a gasket and should be dunkable.

One other thing I noticed about the Tikka Plus is that unlike the Aurora, the switch is slightly recessed, which makes it less likely to come on accidentally while being transported. 

Also, it was FlashlightReviews.com that published Lux readings at one meter for these lights at the High/Medium/Low settings. 

Aurora 65/35/15
Tikka Plus 80/45/18 (23% brighter on high)
Opalac Newbeam 41


----------



## r2 (Jul 24, 2003)

If you think $30 is bad for one of these, try going overseas. I just checked a few sporting goods stores and found the Aurora and the original Tikka (not the new Tikka+) for £30 each (about $50). Haven't found the Moonlight yet but I have a few more stores to check.

This may be one more thing I order from the states to my parents' house and have them forward to me. At least they are lightweight.

- Russ


----------



## Quickbeam (Jul 24, 2003)

Petzl calls the Tikka+ "H2OK". According to them, it will function when wet, just open and dry out the case when done.

http://flashlightreviews2.home.att.net/reviews/petzl_zt_plus.htm

http://flashlightreviews1.home.att.net/reviews/princetontec_aurora.htm


----------



## Luminati (Jul 24, 2003)

Bias alert: I work* for Petzl!

<font color="green"> I agree with you about the Moonlight...no spill onto your glasses like the Aurora or Tikka.</font>

This was only a problem with very early models sold mainly in 2000. Since early 2001 the Tikka has been made with a small lip to prevent unsightly spillage. The president of Petzl wasn't psyched about having his nose so well-lit at night!

<font color="green"> I even modded one to use a 3AA BD Lunar battery compartment in place of the AAA one.</font>

This config. will be available soon from BD ("Moonlight Pro") - wish we had a super-Tikka. Once we hooked a Durcell MN1203 battery (4.5V flat battery) to a Tikka and let it go for 800+ hours b4 disconnecting it (it was pretty dim when we shut it off, though).

<font color="green">The headpiece folds up, protecting the switch from turning on, and it then fits in your pocket slimmer than the Aurora or Tikka. </font> 

Hmmm. What about the battery pack? Didja just cut that off? That's the only way a Moonlight would ever be slimmer than a Tikka or Aurora! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Seriously, though, the Moonlight is a great unit - just a bit heavy/bulky for the light you get when compared to the Aurora or Tikka. I'm thinkin' the Moonlight Pro will really help this light come into its own. The burn time should be phenomenal...

JROC @ Petzl

*well, mostly play around with lights in the bathroom (very large, no windows + shower!!!)


----------



## paulr (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't think I'd want a 3AA Tikka. Too heavy. I'd rather have a 1AA Tikka with a step-up converter. Any chance of Petzl making something like that? If I try to DIY a headlamp I'll give some thought to using a Madmax, a 1AA, and some Chi-wings.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 25, 2003)

Jon,

The Moonlight is certainly larger than the Tikka. I just mean it folds pretty flat, but it does fill up most of your pocket unlike the Tikka.

Ditto that 1AA headlamp request. I've been waiting for something like that for a long time.


----------



## Luminati (Jul 25, 2003)

<font color="green"> The Moonlight is certainly larger than the Tikka. I just mean it folds pretty flat, but it does fill up most of your pocket unlike the Tikka. </font> 

Yeah, it is pretty dang flat...especially the headpiece. My fave feature of the Moonlight is the protected switch - nice.

<font color="green"> Ditto that 1AA headlamp request. I've been waiting for something like that for a long time. </font>

Hmmm. Y'know, I haven't thought about this. Please elaborate as to what you'd like to see out of something like that. What would be the main benefit? Desired brightness, burn time, etc.? What about a single CR123 headlamp?

Can't say Petzl will ever make such a light (Petzl moves like a glacier compared to most of the companies on here), but it never hurts to fantasize...


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jul 25, 2003)

Inova came out with a single 123 headlamp.


----------



## paulr (Jul 25, 2003)

The idea of a 1AA headlamp is to be lightweight and use cheap easy-to-find batteries (including rechargeables). Brightness should be like these other lights in this discussion (i.e. 4 LED's) since that seems to be a popular useful level. That would give regulated burn time of about 3 hours for an alkaline AA, based on 12 hours for a 1-LED CMG Ultra. It might be nice to be able to dim the light, either by adjusting the current or by turning off two or three of the LED's.

A single-123 headlamp is also nice but less attractive than a 1AA because 123's are expensive and exotic compared with AA's. AA's also fit in lots of other gear, and it's nice if your stuff all uses the same battery type so you only need one kind of spares.


----------



## justjim (Jul 26, 2003)

PT Aurora is on sale at TTS for $18.99 + $4 shipping. I've owned 3 of these headlamps for the past year.
One had a faulty switch right out of the box - returned it for another, no problems since..... These lights
are just the ticket for working up in the attic, down in the basement, or anywhere you need both hands.

-jim


----------



## paulr (Jul 26, 2003)

I guess that's tempting but I thought TTS had a $6.98 shipping minimum or something like that. More to the point, even $18 seems expensive for an unregulated light with no Luxeon. I think I can cobble up something comparable out of Chi-wings and duct tape for $2 or so.

There's some other stuff I want to order from TTS anyway though. Maybe I'll go for it.


----------



## r2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I finally found someone with the Tikka plus around here (still no Moonlight). It's £30 (around $50) which is a bit too much for what I'm getting. I guess I'll just stick with handheld lights for now.

- Russ


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*JON said:*...<font color="green"> Ditto that 1AA headlamp request. I've been waiting for something like that for a long time. </font>

Hmmm. Y'know, I haven't thought about this. Please elaborate as to what you'd like to see out of something like that. What would be the main benefit? Desired brightness, burn time, etc.? What about a single CR123 headlamp?...

[/ QUOTE ]

I think paulr pretty much covered it.

Something like this could be made in the shape of a pipe "T". The AA battery could go into the long cylinder part (top of the "T"), and the bottom of the "T" could hold the electronics and LEDs. Because all open ends are circular, waterproofness is easy to accomplish.

Also, as long as the head plate is made small and the strap isn't very wide (like BD straps), it would slide in pretty flatly into a pant pocket, or even a shirt pocket.


----------



## MicroE (Jul 28, 2003)

For the record, I own two PT Aurora's. They have been in use for many months (one as the standard headlamp and one attached to my bike helmet by super-strong Velcro). I have no complaints about either unit. The switches work fine and riding in the rain is not a problem.
Small, light, AAA's, and no wires.---Marc


----------



## MicroE (Jul 28, 2003)

BTW, when will the Moonlight Pro be available?


----------



## Luminati (Jul 29, 2003)

I wanted to add my two cents regarding the "waterproof" issue. As a Petzl employee I have submerged (for @ 24 hours) our Tikka Plus,Zipka, a Black Diamond Moonlight, and a Princeton Tec Aurora in a fish bowl of water. Each light had fresh batteries and was left turned on during this test period. The results are quite interesting. 

1) All lights were still lit after 24 hours of submersion
2) All lights had water inside their cases when they were taken out of the water. 
3) The light did not short, fail, or cease to function after submersion.
4) The batteries themselves actually showed signs of surface rust on the contact points. But all three companies use stainless steel contacts such that they are not affected by this surface rust.

So if these lights are functional, even after submersion for 24 hours, then where is the "need" for waterproof housings? In fact, we specifically find that in humid environments (jungles) that the waterproof battery housings actually contribute to the build of corrosion on the batteries, faster than lights without waterproof cases. 

We adopted our "H2OK" slogan simply to convey the fact that water will not "hurt" your light. When we teach our retail employees about headlamps the first thing we do is state the fact that our lights are not waterproof. Then we take a Tikka and drop it into a large water bottle and leave it turned on for about an hour as we proceed to talk about the rest of the features and benefits of our lights. Needless to say the look on most faces tells it all. Disbelief that this light, which obviously has water inside it, is still running after subemerrsed in water for an hour. 

Just another way of thinking about water + lights. 


JRoc


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Jul 29, 2003)

For me, a 2AA headlight would be more convenient than a 1AA one: lots of stuff runs on 2AAs, or 4, so it would be easier battery-management-wise. With the Petzl (and other non-regulated lights tend to run on 3 cells as well), you always end up with an "orphaned" battery when you buy a 4-pack (and that's what all the gas stations and supermarkets stock).


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*JON said:*...As a Petzl employee I have submerged (for @ 24 hours) our Tikka Plus,Zipka, a Black Diamond Moonlight, and a Princeton Tec Aurora in a fish bowl of water...

...All lights had water inside their cases when they were taken out of the water...

[/ QUOTE ]

I find this believable. I posted a thread on the Aurora and waterproofness a while back.


----------



## scott (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been using a reguler ol' Tikka since they became available. It has served me very well, but I do wish it was an Aurora or a Tikka Plus. Not enough to put down the money, though. 

If someone would produce a single AA version, I'd be all over it. AA batteries can be dirt cheap and can be found practically anywhere. It would be like heaven if it also happened to be regulated for a bright and flat output. 

Scott


----------



## shankus (Jul 30, 2003)

Another possibility, is the Streamlight Septor. 
3 AAA, 7 LED. Dimable by going from 1 to 3 to 7 LEDs.
Top strapped head strap. Lifetime warranty. They claim water resistant, and honestly, I think it would be quite water resistant. 
I also think it's a prime candidate for a luxeon mod.

<$30 retail, I got mine on ebay for <$25.

Can the Tikka's angle be changed?


----------



## Luminati (Jul 30, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
If someone would produce a single AA version, I'd be all over it.

[/ QUOTE ] 

Oh yeah...the AA version thing. It's unlikely a company like Petzl will produce one. Our lights are designed for outdoor use and we like to see a good "uh-oh" length burn time of around 12 hours minimum to handle unexpected darkness. A 3 hour burn time as Paulr mentioned just wouldn't cut it for most serious outdoor users. Be a cool light, though, so if there's a market, someone else will surely step up...


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 30, 2003)

Got my Zipka Plus last night. I was impressed with it's brightness in such a small package. In high mode, it is significantly brighter than my Inova 24/7 (also in high white mode) and comes close to the output of some of my MadMax LS + NX-05 minimag mods on 1/2 used batteries (not the recent high Q and R binned ones). I am quite happy with this little guy so far. The flashing mode on this is really bright too! Would make a great hazard marker for a night walk/jog worn around the arm so you wouldn't get run over.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 30, 2003)

regarding waterprofing. The most rust I ever got in a light was a Princeton tec. I think the high humidity from inside a cave got into the light while changing batteries and condensed. Well its so water tight that any water inside never evaporates.

Now I take out the batteries and air my lights out after each trip.


----------



## paulr (Jul 30, 2003)

Re waterproofness, a prob I've seen with Photon II's is when dirty water gets inside the light, it conducts enough electricity to make the LED glow faintly even though the switch is turned off. Eventually the battery goes dead. If you did your submersion test with clean (nonconductive) water you may not see that effect. 

I just don't see what the big deal is about waterproofing these things. PT's handheld lights are waterproof to 100's of feet, I don't see why they can't do the same with headlamps.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey Sabby,
The moonlight pro (3xAA) is available through www.ems.com
It says in the catalog its and EMS exclusive.


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2003)

Jroc, the CMG Infinity Ultra runs for 12+ hours on one AA and it's overdriving the LED somewhat (like 50 mA). You could have a 1-LED setting on a headlamp for comparable runtime.

Or just treat the 1-cell light as a 2-cell light (you could even include two AA's with it). One AA is in the light and the other goes in your pocket and you swap them when the light first gets dim.


----------



## M (Aug 16, 2003)

Are the leds mounted differently in the Tikka and the Tikka Plus? To my eye, the leds in the Tikka seem to be angled more steeply downward. Seems like this would project the light a little too close to my feet.
Thanks
Mike


----------

